
Plover.io – Browser file transfer for any device - ploverio
https://plover.io/
======
bestkarthus
It's a pretty intuitive thing and I'd imagine there would be a lot of use
cases.

~~~
ploverio
That is what we were going for. Glad you enjoyed it!

